# ¡¡¡¡¡¡ Miguelillo 87 !!!!!!!! 1000 post llenos de buen humor



## Maruja14

Miguelillo, me tengo que ir y quiero ser la primera en felicitarte.

En este momento veo que tienes 999 post con el lío de la abolición en el que nos has metido.

A pesar de las diferencias que hemos tenido casi 1000 veces, te agradezco tu paciencia, tu buen humor, tu ganas de ayudar y las ganas de superarte que nos has demostrado a lo largo de estos 1000 apuntes.

*1 0 0 0 ...... F E L I C I D A D E S*​ 

Saludos cordiales  

Y que cumplas muchos más.


----------



## samarita

Bueno Miguelillo, muchas felicidades, veo que has sabido invertir tu tiempo muy bien, tan poco entre nosotros, pero tan intenso...
asi que vamos: a por los 2000!
saludos


----------



## AndREA22

*¡ F e l i c i d a d e s   x tus primeros  1000  M i g u e l i l l o !*

Siempre de buen ánimo, y dispuesto a ayudar
así con gusto esperamos 1000 posts más.​


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Miguelillo, es un gusto ver las ganas de ayudar en la gente *
*No siempre coincidimos pero ¿de qué estan hechas las grandes cosas sino de pequeñas divergencias y grandes acuerdos?*
*En horabuena*
*Tigger*


----------



## linguist786

no hablo mucho español pero: FELICADADES!!


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡¡ENHORABUENA MIGUELILLO!!!!  

Alundra.


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades Miguelillo!!!

Mei


----------



## mickaël

*¡¡¡Felicidades!!!*​ 


¡¡¡Y gracias por tu ayuda!!! ​ 

Lo siento, México* perdió el mundial contra Argentina**, pero al menos quizás estés un poco más en el foro. ​ 

* Y Francia seguirá pronto... ​** Es tu culpa... ¿Porqué preguntaste hace una o dos semana una cuestión en el foro francés-español titulado "Allez l'Argentine !"? o algo por este estilo... ¡Vaya una idea!


----------



## Maruja14

mickaël said:
			
		

> * Y Francia seguirá pronto... ​


 
Aunque no pegue ni con cola en un "congrat", esperemos que sea así  

¿Tú eres francés?


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Felicidades, Miguelillo, por tus primeros 1000 posts!!!
!Te deseo que cumplas muchos más sin perder tu buen humor!!!
Cariños
Soledad


----------



## Fernando

Gracias por tus mensajes, Miguelillo.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Muchas gracias a todos, No sabía que había un foro donde te felicitaban, sino con todo gusto les hubíera contestado que ¡Muchísísimas Gracias! 
Siempre estré dispuesto a ayudar y de paó aprovecha para pedir una disculpa si a más de uno le he hecho tener canas verdes (especialmente a ti Maruja) Pero bueno muchas gracias a tods, Merci beacoup à tous, Thank you all.


----------



## fenixpollo

Feliz Postiversario, tocayo.  Gracias por tu colaboración y tu buena actitud.


----------



## lauranazario

Feliz postiversario, Miguelillo.
Da gusto saber que ya hay 1000 de estos por nuestros foros. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## danielfranco

¡Feliz Postiversario, Miguelillo! Es un gran logro llegar a los primeros mil. Ojalá que haya muchos más.


----------



## heidita

Miguelillo, eso es sentido de humor, lo demás son tonterías. ¡Que sigas así!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Arenita

Sólo me queda unirme al resto y felicitarte por estos 1000 posts!!!!!  Y gracias por tu ayuda!!!!


----------

